# NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!



## LARHAGE

*NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

I was at Petsmart on Sunday buying my usual 100.00 a week pet supplies







and I overhear the Nutro coupon lady telling a woman with a new WGSD she rescued to be sure to be careful around the dog because German Shepherds are NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners. The woman looked mortified and shocked, I immediately walked up to them and very LOUDLY so anyone who could have possibly heard the bullshit could hear me loud and clear, I asked the Nutro rep just what idiot told her that fact? I told her I have had German Shepherds for over 40 years and have had them with small dogs ( my Cairn and JRT were in my shopping cart) cats, rabbits, horses, numerous family and friends children, on riding trails, in company of vets, shoers, delivery men and just about every race and creed of person on earth, I said I have NEVER, nor EVER known anyone with a German Shepherd who was attacked by them and in fact would believe they would be the very LAST dogs on earth to do this, including the two little monsters in my cart, I said it was extremely irresponsible to state such a fraudulent accusation with no facts to back it up. I than turned to the lady with the dog, a very sweet young male who wagged his tale and licked my hand when I approached him, I told her that a German Shepherd needs to be socialized more than most dogs and not because they are going to attack her, but rather because that dog will defend you with every last breath in his body, he needs to be shown that people are not a threat to either you or him and it will help to make him a well adjusted secure dog, I than said to the Nutro lady before I left , that the fact of the matter is there is NO BREED of dog that has served mankind in more capacities, and with more loyalty than the German Shepherd, it is an absolute honour to love and be loved by one!!!!


----------



## marksteven

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Well, look at the cheap A-- food she was trying to peddle to new customers, she probably knows nothing about a dog anyway!


----------



## Sherush

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Thank you very much for trying to reverse what that Nutro rep tried to say fraudulent, and thank you for telling her what she is saying is 100 percent wrong. You did exactly what I would have done. Next step I would have called Nutro's head office to make a complaint as well as spoken to the Manager of the store.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Applause! My hat is off to you. Good show.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Lauralie...good idea going to Nutro with it. They WILL say something to her about it. I am very glad you put both people straight!! I couldn't IMAGINE her telling someone that!! Of course german shepherds can't be trusted--- that is why every police force on EARTH uses them!!! Geesh!!


----------



## Sashmom

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Where in the world do people get these strange ideas??
I once had an old lady tell me that when my GSD got to be 2, he would sleep all the time!


----------



## GunnerJones

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

don't they have a GSD on the bag?


----------



## VectorSketcher

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

I am glad you stuck up for our beloved breed and corrected that woman, I can't believe people and their stories.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Unbelievable. I do hope you call the head office and complain.


----------



## babyjake

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Nice work! Sounds like you & I have the same intention when going to Petco. I can't get out of there without spending atleast $50. HEHE!

And I really don't understand where people get these stereotypes. GSD turn on owners that treat them like(you know what), but that's ALL dogs.

What? Because they are a bigger breed that makes them "notorious?"


----------



## doggiedad

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

nice job on putting the Nutro rep in her place. it was also good that you spoke with the lady with the Shep.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

good job!


----------



## k9sarneko

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Great job putting this ignorant woman in her place. I would definately call the company too, tell them we are going to boycott their product if they don't educate the salespeople better (don't tell them most of us don't use it anyway, that will be our little secret)


----------



## lcht2

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*








i like your style!!









i wish i coulda seen that..


----------



## Reik's mom

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Good for you....







It really drives me crazy when you hear people yacking over their own misinformation.. I am with Icht2.. I would of love to have been there and seen that...


----------



## JenM66

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Yup, Gracie turned on my DH - going for the jugular







That's it Dad, a little to the right....some people are just stupid.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*



> Originally Posted By: SherushThank you very much for trying to reverse what that Nutro rep tried to say fraudulent, and thank you for telling her what she is saying is 100 percent wrong. You did exactly what I would have done. Next step I would have called Nutro's head office to make a complaint as well as spoken to the Manager of the store.


Ditto and I hope you do call them on it. Nutro would probably be appalled to hear that.


----------



## Keisha

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Jen look at your vicious shepherd! How do you live with a dog like that?







People really don't know what they're talking about. What's worse, they usually don't know they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## heidis_parents

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*



> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnardon't they have a GSD on the bag?


As a matter of fact they do. Must be one of those nice, non turning on the owner GSD.


----------



## harlanr3

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

Good job!!I would have done the same thing but I'm sure we would have had a little talk about dog food to boot!!!


----------



## IliamnasQuest

*Re: NOTORIOUS for turning on their owners!*

I'm really glad that you set the Nutro gal straight, and that you let the new shepherd owner know that she doesn't have to worry that her dog will tear her throat out while she sleeps.

I haven't heard this much about shepherds, but there are a lot of people who will say the same thing about chows. I've heard it here on this forum - "chows are vicious". These stereotypes get started because someone had a bad experience, or got told about a bad experience, etc. and then they just keep getting told over and over. I'm sure there's been an occasional shepherd that has turned on its owner, but I sure haven't experienced it or seen it/heard it firsthand. And my chows are teddy bears, 100% (especially the one that cuddles with me every night, all night - she's my pookums! *L*).

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Grittlebone

*Happened to me today...*

That exact thing happened to me today.... I just rescued a 2 year old German Shepherd on Sunday. GSD's have been my dream dog since highschool and I finally found one with the right temperment and energy level for my family. He's hasn't been socialized very well, so I was asking people not to touch him until his anxiety subsided in the store. I wanted to try the thunder vests for him to see if it relaxed him a bit. I asked the cashier to help me out with figuring out the right size for my dog and as he was helping me he said that he was nervous of my dog because GSD's turn on their owners... It made me feel upset. My dog may be a little bit nervous of the new situation, but he's a good dog with a loyal heart. I think breed discrimination is so wrong... I sure wish I had you there to back me up today. I didn't quite know what to say.


----------



## Msmaria

In ashamed to say its people like that that kept me from owning a GSD earlier! In so glad I took the chance. I dont think I Could love my GSD anymore than I do But then another day Is here and I do.


----------



## Loneforce

That is what is wrong with the world today. It is infested with hearsay and rumors.


----------



## lalachka

To be fair, GSDs do bite their owners as other breeds do, it's not exactly turning on them (she makes it sound like a sudden betrayal of some sort), just handling or genetic problems


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

We have two pups, Millie and Miles....they are ddr/Czech working line shepherds. Because of their dark color and darker faces people say they look evil, that the are the mean shepherds. I say if you are stupid enough to believe that, so be it. Stay small and narrow minded. I trust my two shepherds (10mths old) now, more than I ever trusted our almost 14 year old JRT who is spastic and get worse with age. 

Good for you! I hate when people talk out of their butts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro

The lady probably heard one story about an incident and from that decided that they are "notorious" for attacks...there are dumb people everywhere.


----------



## selzer

After the fact, I could not have ever spoken eloquently in the heat of it, but I wish I could have said something like, "Yeah, they will if you feed them that junk, they are intelligent and like meat." 

But that wouldn't have served your purpose near as well.


----------



## LeoRose

Sarcasm on. 

How dumb can some people be? I mean, everyone knows that it's Doberman Pinschers that turn on their owners. 

Sarcasm off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

Another stereotype I've never heard of.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh I haven't gotten that exact one, but when I had my GSD and my foster GSD out once, a friend wanted us to meet one of her friends who liked dogs. When he came out and both dogs vied for his attention, one rolling over for a tummy rub, he said something like "oh I thought these dogs are supposed to be vicious!"

Yep, real vicious.


----------



## LeoRose

Nigel said:


> Another stereotype I've never heard of.


About Dobes? The supposed reason for it is that eventually their brain outgrows their skull, and that's what makes them turn on their owners.

The brain "outgrowing the skull" is a real problems in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, however. It doesn't make them "turn on their owners", though. It does cause neurological problems, and is quite painful, from what I understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KodyK

I hate stereotypes like this. My sister has a pitbull (the sweetest, most submissive dog you'll ever meet) and gets that same garbage all the time. "You let her around your son? Aren't you worried she'll maul him?" Like, seriously? This is why so many of these dogs with bad reputations are in shelters.

I've had interesting reactions to Corey being my guide dog. "I thought schools stopped training shepherds as service dogs because they were too aggressive?" and "I bet she hates other dogs" and "Isn't it a problem because she's so protective of you she might hurt other people who get near you?" and "I'd never want a dog that unpredictable as a guide."

it's actually crazy ironic considering 1.) Corey doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body - the silly thing wants to befriend the pigeons, for Heavens sake. She tries to go say hi like she would to cats and other dogs and gets all pouty when they fly off. 2.) She LOVES other dogs! 3.) She actually isn't all that protective of me and loves people. I mean, she is protective of our house, but she hasn't shown much inclination to protect me from anything but oncoming traffic, and that's her job. 4.) Every shepherd I've met who has had a responsible owner haas been similar to this - friendly, loving, happy, sociable.

The only difference between labs and shepherds is that if a lab attacks you it can't do quite the same amount of damage as a shepherd. (Also that shepherds, pits, and rotties are more often named as specific breeds in attack reports, while labs, goldens, and other "family pets" are just "a dog.")

All of these stereotypes are just awful. They end up keeping great, wonderful dogs from finding good homes. Argh.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Perhaps a witnessed scene of redirected aggression towards the handler led to this rumor. It does happen with some GSDs. Most cases of handler aggression are no surprise, the dog usually has a history..


----------



## Miss Molly May

She must have seen a 2 month old teething GSD in action :rofl: 
Good job defending this loyal breed!!


----------



## katdog5911

LeoRose said:


> Sarcasm on.
> 
> How dumb can some people be? I mean, everyone knows that it's Doberman Pinschers that turn on their owners.
> 
> Sarcasm off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup....this is one I have heard. And yup....the brain outgrows the skull... I was so scared of dobermans when I was younger because of hearing this!


----------



## pyratemom

I love they way you kept your cool at her remark. Don't think I would have kept mine at such stupidity. The fact that she was representing a particular company could get her fired for such a remark. 

Sarcasm - I'm afraid I might have gone off and bit her. After all you have to watch those GSD owners as well - they might just turn on a stupid person too. Okay sarcasm for today done.


----------



## cjla

I also hate stereotyping. It's ridiculous. Honestly I have never heard of a German shepherd or a pit bull turning on their owners. All of my pit bulls I have trusted with my 2 and 1 year old girls. I still have a pit bull puppy and I can trust him with my girls. I don't have a German shepherd just yet but if I have ever heard anything bad about them, which I haven't, I never believed them any way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deno

Dogs personalities are as individual as humans. Anyone who has ever owned a Big Bad Alpha male that was born to be president knows that they may challenge you for leadership. I am on my 3rd pair of Black German Shepherds. My first male was Satan, he was no doubt one of the best natural guard dogs ever born. As soon as I got him at around 8 weeks, I took him and his papers to a well known and respected trainer in this area. After looking at his line she told me that these dogs were vicious and she knew of 2 of them turning on their owners, she recomemded putting him to sleep. Well needless to say this so called expert scared me to death. Satan was about 2 years old or so when my daughter was born, to make a long story short, my daughter Brittney and many of her little friends grew up with Satan, they could pull on his tail, ears or whatever and even get in his food bowl with out so much as a growl. Yet at the same time, no stranger in his right mind would get out of their car with him around. Satan never challenged me or another human pack member. Jett, my second male never challenged any of us. The male I have now, Dex, is 18 months old. He has challenged me and my wife for correcting him, he has viciously challenged my daughter who is only home occasionally three times, she had refused to ever assert her pack leadership over him until this last time. These challenges are a thing of the past with the corrective measures we took, all were a result of what we were doing wrong, Dex was just being the dog he was born to be. He is the biggest loveable baby you have ever seen now that there is no doubt about his position in the pack.


----------



## ken k

If i remember right, the term "that shepard will turn on you', comes from the late 50`s early 60`s, because of Rin Tin Tin, everyone wanted a GSD, not knowing anything about the breed, other than the fact wanting a dog just like Rinty, lot of backyard breeding, inbreeding to keep up with the demand, and there were some incidents of GSD`s turning on their owners, in my travels with Max, i have been asked that question, and it from mostly people in their 70`s and 80`s, OP thanks for setting the dog food peddler straight


----------



## volcano

You shouldve said something like nutro has rabies in it. They are stalking around my petsmart also, me saying raw shuts them up.


----------



## TommyB681

I applaud you for correcting another act of ingnorance and stupidity


----------



## Nigel

LeoRose said:


> About Dobes? The supposed reason for it is that eventually their brain outgrows their skull, and that's what makes them turn on their owners.
> 
> The brain "outgrowing the skull" is a real problems in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, however. It doesn't make them "turn on their owners", though. It does cause neurological problems, and is quite painful, from what I understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was referring to the OP, but now that you mention it, I've never heard about Dobermans either. I didn't grow up in the US, could be why.


----------



## Wetdog

*“If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous he will not bite you. This is the principal difference between a dog and man.”*


― Mark Twain


----------



## Anthony8858

Perception:


----------

